# Degu Chronicles / Animal Chronicles Blog



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My name is Joshua! I have owned degus for some years now and I am also an avid woodworker. So, some time ago I decided to combine these two interests and begin building enclosures for degus. I am a firm supporter of doing the best for your animals. I believe in feeding natural diets to pets and avoiding manufactured and processed foods whenever possible. I am also a fan of trying to recreate the natural habitat of animals within their enclosures as best as possible. I really like natural themes.

I am looking to branch out in the near future to start building enclosures for animals such as hamsters, gerbils, chinchillas and other small [exotic] mammals.

I have done a couple of guides to building an enclosure some time ago, and will be looking to do more in the future, so if this interests you stay tuned 8)

I have been floating here for some time (mostly in the habitat section) looking and reading about the builds people have achieved for their animals. The forum seems great and I am happy to make all of your acquaintances. I also look forward to your comments and ideas.

Normally on other degu forums, I post my blog by proving: the title, a picture and the opening lines of a post followed by the link. I hope this is an acceptable format and you are happy for me to refer my site(mods?).

I recently built an enclosure for a new time degu owner on this forum (Sharpstrain). So I guess I will begin my log here by posting the links to my part 1 and part 2 review of the project I built.

Thank you for reading and enjoy! :notworthy:


This is the link to the main site: http://deguchronicles.weebly.com/ There is plenty of information backdated hear to read if your are new to degus or are simply interested..


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*DEGU ENCLOSURE AND TROLLEY - REVIEW PART 1*













> A slightly longer than usual post! This is part one of two!
> 
> I recently built this enclosure for a client and suffice to say, I am very happy with it! This is my first client based enclosure - and so had to be built to a higher standard than what I would normally strive to achieve for myself or close friends.
> 
> After the break I will go into: specifications, pros, cons, troubles and successes...


Degu enclosure and trolley - Review part 1 -  Degu Chronicles


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*DEGU ENCLOSURE AND TROLLEY - REVIEW PART 2*












> So last week I talked about the planning and design phase, the budget and aspects of the project that changed.
> 
> With that in mind - part two of the review! Lets dive right in to this picture brimming post!


DEGU ENCLOSURE AND TROLLEY - REVIEW PART 2 -  Degu Chronicles


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

DEGU, what a wonderful creature and is my favourite animal :2thumb:

very nice build is that enclosure and i'm sure the owner is proud to have that for their critters :2thumb:

for me though the base is not a large enough area. if the unit was placed on it's back then built up from there I would consider that a satisfactory run for play and exercise.

thanks for sharing this thread and will look forward to some more builds and reading of.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi nic!

Thank you for your comment! Its great to hear that you would give your degus such a big area to live, this is exactly the mind set I would like to inspire people into! It is however important to remember that not all owners have the space / money right away to offer such a large home. Its about trying to make a compromise but always looking to improve. My enclosure is based off the CARA requirements that have been developed in the degu community. The table shows the required running space for 3 degus. These recommendations are higher than that of the RSPCA. The enclosure displayed meets these requirements and then some 

Rest assured I will never accept a project from a client unless I feel at least the minimum requirements are met. The issue of space for animals is a subject close to my heart.

I look forward to providing more updates! 8) 

Josh


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*Metal Wire Cages VS Wooden Enclosures*

*Metal Wire Cages VS Wooden Enclosures (Part 1)*





> So you have just bought / adopted degus - great!
> 
> The first and in many ways most important aspect of keeping degus is the enclosure, where your degu is (most likely) going to spend the entirety of its life. This is an important and expensive decision however you go about it, but once this challenge has been conquered the rest of your degus requirements will fall into place so easily.
> 
> ...


Metal wire cages vs Wooden enclosures (part1) - *Degu Chronicles


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*Metal Wire Cages Vs Wooden Enclosures (Part 2)*

*Metal Wire Cages Vs Wooden Enclosures (Part 2)*












> Time for part 2! Wire cages after the break...


Metal Wire cages vs wooden enclosures (Part2) -  Degu Chronicles

Josh


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

You have touched on the major problem of using wooden cages which is chewing. But I think the problem is greater than stated. Like rats, degus need to be kept in a group of at least a pair and like rats they will help each other out. So in their perpetual quest for an escape route once they find that something can be chewed they will concentrate on that until they eventually have their escape which really won't take all that long.

Fighting among Degus is a natural activity because they have a hierarchy and sometimes that hierarchy is challenged. Hence a fight. In that respect I don't see why one habitat would be any better than any other.

Wood is probably better than those cages sold for Degus which have plastic bases which in my opinion could last a whole 10 minutes. But for durability all steel is the only option.

The other problem with wood also touched on in the blog is urine which will soak into the wood if the wood is not sealed and waterproofed.

Lastly even my Syrian Hamsters can go through a 1cm diameter 25cm long birch twig in a few minutes.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello Spidey,

Thanks for your post. To answer some of your concerns:

1) Yes degus are social animals so should be kept in at least pairs. As for chewing through the wood, degus are more capable than most rodents at chewing through a branch but because of the shape of their teeth they cannot chew flat surfaces. This means that if you correctly design your wooden enclosure the degus will not be able to get a purchase on which to begin chewing and damaging the structural integrity of the enclosure. Because of this wooden enclosures are completely suitable. Any exposed edges can also be protected with a bead of mesh or steel beading. A very large number of us in the degu community keep our degus in wooden enclosures with no problems what so ever ( including my self for many years). In fact Germany is much further ahead than the rest of the western world when it comes to keeping caviomorphs (degus, chinchillas, guinea pigs); they have been keeping these animals in wooden enclosures for a very long time. It has become very popular and now the idea is finally taking hold in the UK, Canada and USA (and many more).

I am not suggesting that metal is a bad choice for keeping rodents. Clearly it is the toughest material in which to house them. The problem for degus and chinchillas is finding a cage with a suitable size. Which brings me to your second point.

2) Fighting is a natural occurrence in degus and many more animals, the fighting is to establish hierarchy, play, and pracrise skills. We all know this from watching various BBC nature documentaries. These reasons for fighting are a positive thing and nessacary for animals. However to suggest that a difference in habitat (or lack of) will not effect the behavior of degus is a groce over simplification. I have stated the positive motives for fighting but there are negative ones too. Fighting over a limited resource such as food or water, or in this case space is different from hierarchal fighting and can result in a fight to death - this can be avoided by providing an excess of these resources. This is something we have monitored in the degus community for a few years and have found that small cages directly correlates to degus fighting aggressively.

3) Finally urine does soak into wood but with a sufficiently deep and suitable bedding this problem is neligable. You could also chose to add extra protection. I know some people have used lino or even tiles.

Please understand that my blog is not a one man army telling people how to look after degus but is a reflection of a large portion of the degu community and what we have found. We have spent the last 4 years debunking many myths and creating more accurate and up to date information about these animals.

Please also understand that metal cages are a very suitable choice for housing degus but do require modification to provide adequate space. We have not yet found any suitably sized cages that are "commercially" sold.

Hope this clears some things up!

Josh


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Smithomatic said:


> Please also understand that metal cages are a very suitable choice for housing degus but do require modification to provide adequate space. We have not yet found any suitably sized cages that are "commercially" sold.


I don't mean to plug anyone in particular here but I'm guessing you're not acquainted with the builds of John Hopewell.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Spideypidey said:


> I don't mean to plug anyone in particular here but I'm guessing you're not acquainted with the builds of John Hopewell.


I am familiar with the builds of John Hopewell and I stand by comment. Without sufficient modification I do not think they are suitable - they simply do not have enough floor space. None of the enclosures sold adhere to the CARA recommendations that 2 of the bigger degu forums online have come up with and use (CARA represents the total amount of floor space that degus can use to run).

However I think that it is possible to ask Jon to create a custom enclosure so there is the possibility of having a suitable metal enclosure built to order.

Josh.


----------



## Ramster69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Spideypidey

I read the degu chronicles blog that Smithomatic makes, as well as this forum. I feel he has given clear and unbiased info about wood and metal cages and it has given me loads of good ideas. 

I know degus and your comments about them fighting regardless of habitat are just ridiculous.

Try looking at more of the pictures of wooden enclosures people have built. You will see they are a great choice and if made well they are very durable.

Peace out. :2thumb:


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

First of all CARA is a forums own standard and not a recognised standard.

Second according to Degutopia the Giant 36x18x36 inches cage is suitable for 2/3 Degus. But any size cage for any rodent is related to out of cage time and with more out of cage time a smaller cage can be used and with less out of cage time a larger cage would be needed

Lastly if the R.S.P.C.A. implemented its own care recommendation in a court of law, in providing a wooden cage or conversely not providing an all wire cage you would be failing in your duty of care under the terms of the Animal Welfare Act 2006:

http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cms...goBlobs&blobwhere=1232994695157&ssbinary=true


----------



## Ramster69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Spideypidey said:


> Lastly if the R.S.P.C.A. implemented its own care recommendation in a court of law, in providing a wooden cage or conversely not providing an all wire cage you would be failing in your duty of care under the terms of the Animal Welfare Act 2006:
> 
> http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cmsprd/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobnocache=false&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1232994695157&ssbinary=true


This is ridiculous.

Actually read the article you have linked to.

"The floor should be made of wood or glass- as wire floors will hurt a degus feet."

The "multi level wire cage" part is just being generic about the general size of enclosure that should be provided.

The advice being given to you on this forum is being given in good faith with the health and well being of our pets as the most important thing. It is unpleasant of you to come on and suggest that people with wooden enclosures are "failing in their duty of care" to their pets.


----------



## Ramster69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Spideypidey said:


> Lastly if the R.S.P.C.A. implemented its own care recommendation in a court of law, in providing a wooden cage or conversely not providing an all wire cage you would be failing in your duty of care under the terms of the Animal Welfare Act 2006:
> 
> http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cmsprd/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobnocache=false&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1232994695157&ssbinary=true


This is ridiculous.

Actually read the article you have linked to.

"The floor should be made of wood or glass- as wire floors will hurt a degus feet."

The "multi level wire cage" part is just being generic about the general size of enclosure that should be provided.

The advice being given to you on this forum is being given in good faith with the health and well being of our pets as the most important thing. It is unpleasant of you to come on and suggest that people with wooden enclosures are "failing in their duty of care" to their pets.


----------



## Ramster69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Spideypidey said:


> Lastly if the R.S.P.C.A. implemented its own care recommendation in a court of law, in providing a wooden cage or conversely not providing an all wire cage you would be failing in your duty of care under the terms of the Animal Welfare Act 2006:
> 
> http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cms...goBlobs&blobwhere=1232994695157&ssbinary=true


This is ridiculous.

Actually read the article you have linked to.

"The floor should be made of wood or glass- as wire floors will hurt a degus feet."

The "multi level wire cage" part is just being generic about the general size of enclosure that should be provided.

The advice being given to you on this forum is being given in good faith with the health and well being of our pets as the most important thing. It is unpleasant of you to come on and suggest that people with wooden enclosures are "failing in their duty of care" to their pets.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Ramster69 said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> Actually read the article you have linked to.
> 
> ...


But my advice is based on actual experience of keeping rodents including Degus. In fact experience gained since 1959. I've made just about every error possible including using wooden cages.

Regarding the R.S.P.C.A. care recommendations I did in fact increase the size of my rodent enclosures to that recommended by the R.S.P.C.A. due to the uncertainty created by the Animal Welfare Act 2006 even though I considered my rodents to be well cared for. At the very least I can stand up and say *this* is what the R.S.P.C.A. recommends and *that* is what I'm doing.

Lastly what we should be talking about is floor space and not the overall dimensions of cages: A two-tier cage will have double the floor space of a single-tier while a three-tier cage will have triple. Rodents do not run to and fro along the length of a cage.


My last in this thread.


----------



## Ramster69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Spideypidey said:


> But my advice is based on actual experience of keeping rodents including Degus.


So is that from the other people and myself. You can even see their degus in the pictures, so why imply that they do not have degus?



Spideypidey said:


> Lastly what we should be talking about is floor space and not the overall dimensions of cages: A two-tier cage will have double the floor space of a single-tier while a three-tier cage will have triple. Rodents do not run to and fro along the length of a cage.


That is exactly the CARA recommendations that have already been mentioned in this and other threads. Also if you believe that rodents do not run about the length of their enclosures then maybe yours are not very happy. All rodents that I have kept or my friends have kept have loved to run about and make full use of their enclosures space. This includes a hamster who loved to run about constantly and also got a human sized room full of hamster toys to run around in for 8 hours a day.



Spideypidey said:


> My last in this thread.


Sadly I can only see this as a good thing. It is disgusting for you to come into this thread and accuse people with wooden enclosures that they are not caring for their little friends properly. Nowhere in the RSPCA article does it say that wooden homes are unsuitable. I suggest you look around at the images of the great wooden homes people on these forums have made.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think the enclosure looks great and well made.
My dad made me several gerbil busing units like this when I was younger, the first being when I was 3.... 32 years ago!
My mum and dad got me a pair of gerbils when my sister was born as a present.
They were called snoopy and snowy.

Later when I was at secondary school I took over looking after the gerbils there and dad made me another enclosure. 

I saw it more like the natural underground burrows that gerbils like to build... And I used to stuff the different zones with various materials for them to dig about in.
One of those gerbils lived to be over 7!
The others lived until atleast 5 so they cannot have been that badly done to!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I am the owner of the enclosure and also the goos that live in it. The enclosure is well made and I can confirm that due to the clever build there is no chewing to the wood at all. The most important thing is the health and behaviour of the animals - the difference in their natural behaviour is incredible

I searched for several months for an off the shelf enclosure that is an appropriate size for 3 degus - they simply don't exist - purpose built wooden enclosures are the way to go for happy, healthy, active goos


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Regarding the R.S.P.C.A. care recommendations I did in fact increase the size of my rodent enclosures to that recommended by the R.S.P.C.A. due to the uncertainty created by the Animal Welfare Act 2006 even though I considered my rodents to be well cared for. At the very least I can stand up and say this is what the R.S.P.C.A. recommends and that is what I'm doing.

But what makes the RSPCA so right? Maybe they're wrong... 
I'm sure there are many people on here who can point to a fair few cases of where the RSPCA have gotten it terribly wrong.
I for one would rather go with what a respected breeder or such like recommended before going with RSPCA recommendations


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Spideypidey said:


> But my advice is based on actual experience of keeping rodents including Degus. In fact experience gained since 1959. I've made just about every error possible *including using wooden cages.*
> 
> My last in this thread.


I would be interested to hear about this - I am unclear why you are so opposed to wooden cages when designed correctly.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> I would be interested to hear about this - I am unclear why you are so opposed to wooden cages when designed correctly.


As I explained, from my own experience. I also have a similar aversion to wooden shelves and platforms but I use them. But shelves and platforms are dead easy to replace. I have a similar aversion to wooden breeding cages for budgies too - they harbour mites. Wood is absorbant and urine soaks into it. Wood is readily chewed. Anyone had an escaped rodent gnaw into a skirting board?

Wood can be made more durable with for example Plasticote but I not so sure that Plasticote is safe for animals.

But if anyone wants a piece of furniture to house their animals then fair enough. But not for me.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

the edges and corners of the enclosure are protected with angle metal pieces. and with a suitably deep substrate and appropriate cleaning routine I can confirm that there is no urine soaking into my enclosure.

In terms of how it looks - I don't know what the furniture in your house looks like, but I can tell you my furniture looks nothing like this cage. It was designed to meet the needs of the animals and not for its aesthetics. and I can confirm it meets their needs much better than the silly metal cages available on the market. My goos have a massive area to explore, with plenty of enrichment


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like to state again Spidey:

I personally am a fan of wooden enclosures and promote their recent increase in popularity however I am not averse to steel enclosures either. I fully believe that both methods of housing are entirely suitable. The problem is there are no "off the shelf" products in wood or metal suitable for degus or chinchillas. Wooden enclosures should be designed from scratch (or in some circumstances be converted from appropriate furniture) and metal cages must also be adapted to suit the animals needs (this might mean removing ledges and replacing with full levels). Of course degus and chinchilla cages should be measured in floor space not volume. You may of course get lucky and inherit / buy a suitable custom enclosure.

I also find it troubling that you "increase" to the *minimum* standard. It is difficult to judge who keeps pets correctly these days, what the minimum standards should be etc.. Because of this I think an ever evolving unending effort to learn more and provide better and better care for the animals in your charge is what defines the worth of the owner. I personally aim to surpass (as greatly as possible) any minimum recommendations of any group or organization.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Smithomatic said:


> I also find it troubling that you "increase" to the *minimum* standard


It's not increasing to a minimum standard as such but finding the standard itself because the Animal Welfare Act 2006 is so vague. Prior to that I used 50x50x50 cages and I increased to 75x50x50 per single Syrian hamster. Not really a lot. My hamsters get a lot of out of cage time in a divided indoor run in which they have toys such as a see-saw, tunnels and various items made out of bull rush such as balls and cubes so that's why I considered my hamsters to be well cared for with the 50x50x50 cages.

Incidentally, my oldest hamster is now over two years old and I expect her to go to the Rainbow Bridge very soon and my next will be a pair of Degus hopefully from a rescue centre. I have my eye on a father and son but don't have the space at the moment.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

personally I don't believe that getting an animal out for enrichment is a substitute for suitable housing - it should be a case of both not one or the other.

I know that people can be resistant to change and yes of course incorrectly designed and built enclosures are not suitable - this is true whatever the materials used.

However when someone with creativity, intelligence, experience, understanding and skill apply themselves to providing the best possible environment for an animal, then the results can be amazing - don't be so quick to disregard innovation or you and more importantly your animals will miss out on the opportunity.

The cage that Joshua built for my 3 rescue degu's is not only adequate and practical it is a solution to a very real problem that exists - and that is simply that there are no off the shelf solutions to degu (and quite a few other animals) enclosures


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> personally I don't believe that getting an animal out for enrichment is a substitute for suitable housing - it should be a case of both not one or the other.


With respect, if you honestly believe that then go back to basics: If we want to be pedantic about it, any size cage is too small and what I would consider to be suitable housing for most rodents is a cage which is several hundred metres if not several thousand metres across. If you can do that you're a better man than I am Gunga Din. What we basically do is provide rodents with a home hopefully what they would have in nature but then we also have to provide them with ranging in a wider environment and that's what out of cage time does.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Have to agree with sharpstrain, in a suitabley sized cage or viv or whatever for any animal you can provide all the enrichment the animals need, 
Spideypidey, are you just out to insult/upset everyone on this on forum, you are very condescending in most if not all your replies, ever heard of not trying to teach your mother to duck eggs, we all have our views of what is acceptable housing etc, we just dont all choose to ram it down others necks, especially when many on here have been careing for such animals longer than alothave been alive, you seem to assume that no one on here, no matter what section they are in, cares for their animals and only you do.
in your own interests I would wind it in a bit.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

It is indeed important to provide the best enclosure possible while providing as much free time as possible. Obviously you are right that it is unrealistic to have a cage hundreds of meters across, but this is not an excuse to provide a small one either simply because the true requirement is unnatainable. As owners we should always be looking to make improvements, one should not become content with what they have provided.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Spideypidey said:


> With respect, if you honestly believe that then go back to basics: If we want to be pedantic about it, any size cage is too small and what I would consider to be suitable housing for most rodents is a cage which is several hundred metres if not several thousand metres across. If you can do that you're a better man than I am Gunga Din. What we basically do is provide rodents with a home hopefully what they would have in nature but then we also have to provide them with ranging in a wider environment and that's what out of cage time does.


 
I don't think that suggesting that an animal requires appropriate housing as well as enrichment is pedantic. In fact I think it is good husbandry and animal welfare. I am not suggesting that they shouldn't have out of cage time - I am saying that they need both an appropriate environment and out of cage time - not just one.

I always find it a shame when animal keepers have stopped learning and just want to prove themselves look right - it does no good for keepers in general or the animals in their care.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> I don't think that suggesting that an animal requires appropriate housing as well as enrichment is pedantic. In fact I think it is good husbandry and animal welfare. I am not suggesting that they shouldn't have out of cage time - I am saying that they need both an appropriate environment and out of cage time - not just one.
> 
> I always find it a shame when animal keepers have stopped learning and just want to prove themselves look right - it does no good for keepers in general or the animals in their care.


But by definition alone the ranging/run is bigger than the cage. Enrichment is largely a different topic.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Spideypidey said:


> But by definition alone the ranging/run is bigger than the cage. Enrichment is largely a different topic.


 
enrichment is a part of the time out and space available - the animals need an appropriate sized enclosure as well as, not instead of time out.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*Quick Tip: Fresh Greens for your Degus!*

Thanks for all the comments guys! I cannot help but think this is getting a little off-topic now. My goal is to provide useful tips, information and experiences not to have long winded arguments about my advice. I personally feel that I am doing good work with my blog and will continue to do so. If you do not agree with the information I post that is up to you but I politely ask that you do not lessen the benefits that others may gain from reading.

I have this weekend put together a quick little blog post that I hope you will enjoy! Many thanks!
:2thumb:

____________________________________________________________

*Quick Tip: Fresh Greens for your Degus!*














> Here is a great tip for people who have either a metal cage or mesh fronted enclosure!
> 
> Many of us like to be able to have fresh plants available for our degus. The problem is, if you put the plant into the degus enclosure is often destroyed within two days or so. There are a large variety of plant pots that come with hooks or clips (often for garden use) that can be used to attach your plants to the outside of the cage...



Quick tip: fresh greens for your degus! -  Degu Chronicles

Hope you all have a great Sunday!

Josh

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> enrichment is a part of the time out and space available - the animals need an appropriate sized enclosure as well as, not instead of time out.


Enrichment refers to environmental enrichment which refers to the environment within the cage with a confined space defined by the boundary. Basically objects and activities which allow them to do what they do in the wild. But as I stated in previous post to adequately provide enrichment the enclosure would need to be several hundred metres across.

Regarding the boundary, to a rodent glass is invisible which causes frustration and neurosis. To adequately provide a boundary in a wooden cage all four sides would need to be solid wood.

However ranging, runs or more accurately "out of cage time" is often not related to what they do in the wild and just gets them out of the cage into the wider world. For example one of my hamsters right now is sitting on my coffee table and is very interested in what I doing but unlikely to do that in the wild.

Here's a little study you may be interested in: NC3Rs - Refinement of rodent research through environmental enrichment and systematic randomization


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I hope you have all been well! I have some more updates and blog posts coming over the next few weeks that I look forward to sharing with you.

I was not sure where to post this (and I am sure not many people will see it here!) but I understand that you must post a price when posting in the class fields - what I am offering is the opportunity for you to gain an excellent and unique enclosure / habitat for your animal.

The current arrangement that I have been offering is that as long as you supply the materials and delivery charges I will supply the labour for free. I have been building bespoke and unique enclosures and want to offer you the opportunity to own your ideal enclosure while I gain the opportunity to document the builds and add to my range / build my name. 

If this might interest you please do message me. All ideas considered! You can either email me your plans or give me your requirements and I will send you some potential plans. I usually follow up with a phone call for confirmation. You would also be more than welcome to visit me at my workshop and see the progression of your builds should you live close enough.

Many thanks!


Josh


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*Desert Level*

*DESERT LEVEL*





> Some pictures of my degus and their sand level - this level is a half level at the top of the enclosure with a balcony area.
> 
> Check it out if you want some inspiration for your own sand level!


Desert Level - *Degu Chronicles

Peace out!

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

I am going to be taking down the "Degu Real Estate" page over the course of the week. All the enclosures on that page are going to be added to the normal blog for tidying purposes.

If you have not seen these enclosures before it might be a nice little read or perhaps a refresher even if you have seen them.

I want to thank the people that submitted their enclosures to me too, so thanks!

2 posts have been released today, the rest to follow.

Cheers!

Degu houses: Stormsongs Enclosure -  Degu Chronicles

Degu Houses: Mark's Enclosure -  Degu Chronicles


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

*Animal Chronicles*

*Hey everyone!*

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have done a major overhaul on my website as I will be doing more animal related projects in the future instead of just degu related topics. Going to start a fresh and build up from the bottom again (all the old posts are still there).

So new site from now on: animal-chronicles.weebly.com/

 Animal Chronicles - Degu Chronicles

Thanks very much!

Hopefully you will enjoy my new Animal related content and might even check out my design / woodworking stuff!


----------

